# Force The situation



## ANGRY UBER MAN (Jul 28, 2016)

Every Uber/Lyft Driver needs to get signs that say tipping not required but appreciated. 

Buy a square 20-50 bucks.

When pax say I would tip but I don't have cash. Then say I have a square.

If they don't tip call them out on their bs and rate 1 star.


----------



## WorkHardPlayHard (Jun 14, 2016)

Last night I had a 60 mile trip. No tip.


----------



## WorkHardPlayHard (Jun 14, 2016)

It was a pool too. i done fkd


----------



## ANGRY UBER MAN (Jul 28, 2016)

New tactic... Every other pax asks how long you have been driving for uber. You respond then ask how long you have been riding for uber? If you can see that they been a rider long enough for a rate decrease... ask so have you seen the rate decreases? Then explain uber math. Then highlight the tipping thing and if they say no cash point do da square.


----------



## Drebee (Jul 16, 2016)

After the trip is done ask them if the ride SaaS satisfactory. If they say yes then say would you like to add a tip? Then pull out your square


----------

